# Renault master jacking points.



## nichodia (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi there, hope somebody can give a bit of input on this one. Yesterday I got a flat..front passenger side..applied the jack to the jacking point, jacked the van up and then disaster, the jack went straight through the jacking point.
On inspection the jack point was rotten as a pear. So question is, is it repairable? Is it failable on the MOT? but more important will it effect the structural strength of the van? I have looked underneath and the rest of the chassis is sound.
Any thoughts or advise really welcome!
Nichodia


----------



## runnach (Jun 1, 2009)

nichodia said:


> Hi there, hope somebody can give a bit of input on this one. Yesterday I got a flat..front passenger side..applied the jack to the jacking point, jacked the van up and then disaster, the jack went straight through the jacking point.
> On inspection the jack point was rotten as a pear. So question is, is it repairable? Is it failable on the MOT? but more important will it effect the structural strength of the van? I have looked underneath and the rest of the chassis is sound.
> Any thoughts or advise really welcome!
> Nichodia



Firstly I would seriously doubt it is an MOT failure if the rest of the structure is as sound as you say.

I am not familiar with Renault so I cant comment whether it is repairable.

The jacking points on a lot of vehicles seem to be no more than a bit of tube welded to the chassis....the exposure to road detrius etc leaves them pretty vulnerable.

So on face value I wouldnt think the structural strength of your vehicle is compromised.

If you have a local garage you trust, perhaps they can have a look for you and effect a repair.

I cant remember who ...but someone on here is renault trained , I am sure they will offer good sound advice in terms of repair

Channa


----------



## Trevor (Jun 1, 2009)

Its common on the Master, I use a trolly jack and carry it in the van.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jun 1, 2009)

yes it's repairable it's finding someone to do it at a fair price very few garages do welding now,very few trained dealership mecanics can weld, it will be a old type back street garage (a bit like us) if your near donny bring it roundspecial wildcampers mates rates will service it at the sme time even


----------



## nichodia (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks everybody, It is a relief to know it is not structural, I have a trolley jack in the garage so will stick it in the van for now. I also have one of those air jacks that go on the exhaust so may try that out too (still unopened in the bag!).

Again many thanks
Nichodia


----------

